# Buzzing sound after shutoff on the Diesel



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

If the car is in a regen cycle to off the NOx the temperature is warmer than normal. If you stop in the middle of a regen cycle the fan continues till it cools off. This happens when you make several short trips. Diesels like to be taken for a nice long drive every weekend.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the same buzzing on found on the gas Cruzes. Someone should have asked what it was when you guys were at Lordstown last week. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

